# Consulta sobre parlantes para bafle de 2 vias



## nicolas (Oct 18, 2011)

hola gente queria hacerles una consulta... he terminado mi home 2.1 y queria emepzar a armar los bafles...

Les comento que el home tira 2 salidas de 30W a 4 ohms y una salida para el woofer de 40W a 8 ohms....

Mi consulta es la siguiente... queria saber que tal me andarian estos parlantes para hacerme una cajita de 2 vias con 2 de estos + un tweeter domo... la idea es conectar ambos parlantes en paralelo y asi tener una impedancia de 4 ohms...

La consulta se debe a que aca en mendoza tienen de estos parlantes y los escuche y me gustaron el tema es que cuando encontre la hoja de datos al parecer solo aguantan 5W cosa que me parecio muy poco ya que cuando lo escuche en la casa que me los venden pareciera como que le metieron 20w... sera solo impresion mia o en realidad aguantan mas de 20W como me parece a mi? el chico de la casa de electronica me dijo que si aguantan 15W pero ahora que vi la hoja de datos entre en duda...

Espero me ayuden... suerte y saludos


----------



## AntonioAA (Oct 19, 2011)

nicolas:
Vas a poner 2 parlantes en cada baffle + el domo? ... seria para los satelites ,no?.

Convendria medirlos hasta que rango de frecuencia llegan para buscar el corte.
Respecto al parlante no te puedo decir nada , no los conozco, son de 6" ? .
5 W me parece muy poco , a menos que sean una porqueria! 
Deben ser de 20 mas  o menos .

PD : la hoja de caracteristicas NO La veo bien , son los aÑos.


----------



## nicolas (Oct 19, 2011)

Si antonio mi idea era ponerle 2 de 6 y un domo en cada parlante... segun la hoja de datos dan desde 120Hz a 10KHz y la verdad que reproducian muy bien los agudos mi crossover esta en 150 por lo que estos parlantitos me andarian joya creeria... pero me entro en duda la potencia... ahi te mando la hoja de datos de nuevo

Los parlantes son de 6 y son los que estan marcados en la hoja de datos... me los ofrecieron a 30 pesos cada uno por eso me tentaron... jajaaj


----------



## sergio rossi (Oct 19, 2011)

Buen dia nicolas, como te remarca Antonio no se ve nada en la hoja de datos subi una foto mejor para poder darte una idea o bien subi los parametros t/s del parlante asi te podemos orientar.  Yo personalmente hace muchooooooooooo tiempo arme unas cajitas con esos parlantes kinser y no eran de muy buena calidad, habra que ver, espero tus datos. un abrazo.


----------



## nicolas (Oct 19, 2011)

la hoja de datos que tengo es solo la que subi en el archivo .rar nada mas... los parametros no creo que los consiga segun creo esos parlantes son viejos... antonio me olvide de decirte que estos parlantes los usaria para los satelites...


----------



## AntonioAA (Oct 19, 2011)

Y dicen 5W nomas! ... es para desconfiar . No estoy seguro que te aguanten mucho. Estaran a $30 pero si los tiras a la basura ... son $120 ! 
No se que se conseguirá en Mendoza ... no debe ser peor que acá .
Yo te cuento que me han dado un resultado hermoso unos Pioneer de auto , les termine volando el tweeter y poniendo uno bueno , pero andan muy bien . Para auto hay mucha mas variedad !!!
Vos con un solo par estarias barbaro.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Oct 19, 2011)

Habría que medirlos si es que pretenden llegar a alguna conclusión. Es "probable" que esos parlantes tengan una sensibilidad medianamente alta (sobre los 90dB/W/m), y si es así, no habría problema en usarlos siempre y cuando no se les manija MAL, por que ahí va a aparece bastante humo. Claro que todo esto es pura especulación, por que sin saber los parámetros T/S no se puede estimar la sensibilidad para saber hasta donde se los puede porotear.
De todas formas, yo pondría uno solo por baffle, cosa de que la potencia máxima ronde los 12W...sobre todo por el ampli del subwoofer que no tiene mucha manija para darle.


----------



## nicolas (Oct 19, 2011)

Les comento que recien llego y fui a donde me mostraron los parlantes y el chico me los probo y ahora si estoy seguro que facil le metio 20/25W y la verdad sonaban muy lindos...

el tema de poner 2 es para que el ampli me de toda su potencia... lo digo porque ahora lo estoy usando con unas cajitas que tienen uno de 8 y un tweeter piezo y la verdad no tapan los bajos... el golpe es mas que suficiente para mi gusto... si es por eso que decis de poner uno ezavalla...

el problema de los parametros es que el chico no los tenia ya que son parlantes viejos y no tenia nada solo como 20 de estos parlantes y nada mas...

El tema seria entonces comprarme uno y medirle los parametros para poder diseñar la caja?? o tienen alguna que recomendarme total no quiero hacer tanto lio con que suene lindo ya me conformo...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Oct 19, 2011)

Decía de poner uno para que la potencia del ampli de los satélites no excediera tanto la potencia de los parlantes. Con 12W y si considerás el rango dinámico mínimo vas a andar por los 3 o 4Watts...dentro de la potencia especificada y sonando bastante "fuerte".

Si ya sabés que se bancan bastante potencia, yo compraría todos (por 30$ no está para perderlos) y luego mediría uno para saber que tipo de caja hay que hacer y de que tamaño para tener una buena respuesta. SI le faltan graves, no importa por que tenés el subwoofer.

No hay ninguna caja que te podamos recomendar  sin conocer los parámetros de los parlantes.

Y ahora me pregunto: si has laburado tanto para hacer un ampli lindo, con un crossover de super-primera línea, le has puesto un montón de esfuerzo a la terminación y vas a tirar todo a la mier.... por no medir los parlantes - que se hace con la compu, un programa que se baja sin cargo, una resistencia y tres pedazos de cable - y no calcular la caja con un software gratuito que te dá el volumen que debe tener....NAAAAAAAAAAAA....por que será que todos creen que lo que suena es la electrónica cuando la realidad es que lo que "suena" son los parlantes???? No hay que poner parlantes y cajas ped0RRas por que tirás todo el laburo electrónico al diablo.


----------



## AntonioAA (Oct 19, 2011)

No me queda mas que coincidir con el Profe Zavalla .... 
El 80% de la calidad la aportan los parlantes suponiendo que los amplis/pre no sean asquerosos.


----------



## nicolas (Oct 19, 2011)

la verdad que cada dia aprendo mas con ustedes... muchas gracias ezavalla... entonces voy a hacer eso me voy a comprar los 4 y voy a medir para hacer la caja... estuve leyendo y al parecer no es tan dificil asique voy a juntar la plata y los compro... seguramente le voy a sacar menos de 30 yo creo que 20 o 25 pesos le saco a cada uno porque los flacos tienen bastantes y los tenian en el deposito desde hace mucho tiempo y quieren sacarlos como sea...

ahora mismo me voy a poner a leer el post sobre los parametros muchas gracias ya despues voy a comentarles como me fue... gracias antonio tambien siempre guiandome ustedes jajajaaj

estaba leyendo el post y sale todo en ingles en el excel para meter los parametros y por otro lado no tengo generador de señales asique no se que voy a ahcer....


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Oct 19, 2011)

nicolas dijo:


> estaba leyendo el post y sale todo en ingles en el excel para meter los parametros y por otro lado no tengo generador de señales asique no se que voy a ahcer....


Que vas a hacer???? Vas a seguir leyendo más, por que está explicado el software que se usa (ARTA) y ese trae un manual - en inglés  - que explica como medir los parámetros T/S y como hacer el cablerío para lograrlo.


----------



## nicolas (Oct 19, 2011)

y de donde saco un generador de señal¿


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Oct 19, 2011)

nicolas dijo:


> y de donde saco un generador de señal¿


  


Bajá el ARTA.
*RTFM*
Conectá los cables y medí.


----------



## nicolas (Oct 19, 2011)

bueno veo que hago porque la verdad que no me doy mucha idea pero bueno si me animo le pego unas medida de los parametros para diseñar las cajas sino veo si consigo alguna mas o menos que me sirva...


----------



## juanfilas (Oct 19, 2011)

Yo cree un post para mediciones con LIMP, entra y pregunta lo que quieras, así las respuestas sirven para todos.

Saludos


----------

